

Fixlicense - Convert software license headers to GPL - werecat
https://github.com/cjdelisle/fixlicense

======
andyidsinga
this is really REALLY thoughtful. It should also convert any graphic it finds
to a PNG, and afix a small CC-BY-SA watermark. Also, translate C++ back to C.

------
projectmeshnet
Clever.

------
D9u
The GPL _is_ a mistake.

I prefer the BSD style licensing. I've heard it said that the difference
between the GPL & BSD licensing is analogous to the difference between rape &
making love.

~~~
harshreality
If BSD-licensors wanted to give people freedom, they'd release code into the
public domain.

The BSD license's requirement to maintain the copyright and license intact is
a virus that propogates through all derivative copies of the code. Some BSD
license variants additionally restrict freedom by requiring certain notices to
be displayed during program execution, or restricting what can be said about
derivative copies.

BSD license advocates are just as dogmatic as GPL license advocates. The GPL
is simply a better dogma if you want to balance the freedom you give other
developers against the potential for those developers to take advantage of
your code by selling compiled or obfuscated derivative works without
contributing anything back. If you don't care about whether your code gets
locked up in proprietary products, by all means use the BSD license, but some
people do care.

~~~
D9u
BSD may not be _public domain_ but since StallmaGNU is such an advocate of
freedom, I find the fact that the GPL prevents us from selling GPL projects to
be decidedly anti-freedom.

I understand the point regarding possible subsequent proprietary projects, but
such would seem to be an incentive to improve ones code, as the code is still
yours to work with.

~~~
eurleif
You can sell GPLed software all you like. You just have to provide source code
to the people you sell binaries to, and allow them to redistribute the
software under the terms of the GPL.

~~~
D9u
Thanks for the clarification.

